# Brake Dress for the diamond wheel



## Janderso (Dec 21, 2020)

I bought a Shars diamond wheel for my surface grinder. As many of you have discovered, the texture has facets that need to be trued/cleaned up.
This is my progress so far.
The bearings fit well. One is a slight press fit, the other is a nice snug fit.
The spindle is my project for tomorrow.


----------



## Cadillac (Dec 21, 2020)

Any thought to putting some type of drag on the spindle. Maybe a brass slug with a spring and set screw? Idk just have had this on my project list and from what I’ve read and seen your wheel should not spin the same speed as your grinder wheel. I have seen ones where it’s a wheel that is mounted 45* to the base and I believe is presented to the grinding wheel at a 45? Idk haven’t used. Looks good though!


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 21, 2020)

Did you nickel coat that thing?  Looks like it was coated.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 21, 2020)

Inquiring minds want to know, Jeff!


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm trying to figure out what this is for.
Is the grinding wheel in the third picture to dress the diamond wheel?
And the round fixture is to hold said wheel?


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 22, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what this is for.
> Is the grinding wheel in the third picture to dress the diamond wheel?
> And the round fixture is to hold said wheel?



Its used for truing/dressing a diamond wheel on the surface grinder kinda like you do with a diamond on an oxide wheel.... Norton makes one but they are expensive I was lucky to get one on fleebay for $40....

I like this project....


----------



## Janderso (Dec 22, 2020)

Truing and Dressing Diamond and CBN Wheels
					

Truing and dressing diamond and cbn wheels



					www.bgsusa.com
				



David,
This should help.
Regarding drag, I have considered it. I have a wheel handle on the other end.
Ca Lem made one of these, he just turned the grinding wheel by hand to introduce a fresh surface.
It wouldn’t be too tough to add some friction.
What materials would be used to rub together that would facilitate a durable wear surface?
Oiled bronze bushing against a polished steel surface? Spring loaded.
What are your thoughts?

The hand wheel is in this pic.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 22, 2020)

Come to think of it. I don’t know how I would dress this wheel??
They are super cheap. I bought this one on Travers clearance. I think it was less than $5.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 22, 2020)

I’m at a stopping point.
I either finish this by adding the handwheel and placing the device at a 45 degree angle to the diamond wheel.
Or, design a brake.
I vote for adding a break.
The pics show where I am.
I think I got lucky. Using 4140 I turned the shaft to a .0006” interference fit For the 17mm I’d bearings.
The shaft measures .6698“ consistently. I got lucky.
The bearing is .6692” (17mm)

I don’t use Fusion 360, I use Confusion 365.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 23, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Did you nickel coat that thing?  Looks like it was coated.


It seems any time I take a pic on a blue shop paper towel the steel comes out with this color finish??
It is kind of cool.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 23, 2020)

Janderso said:


> It seems any time I take a pic on a blue shop paper towel the steel comes out with this color finish??
> It is kind of cool.


Oh weird.  I am taking apart the work stations I purchased (Listed here) and I discovered that all of the steel is nickel coated.  Looks just like yours in the blue light!  
I like that look!


----------



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2021)

Making progress.
I'm almost done. I just need to thread the knurled tension knob.
I also need to dress the grinding wheel. I thought I'd make an arbor and dress the wheel on the lathe using the tool path provided by the QCTP for the diamond dresser.
I'm not looking forward to dressing the grinding wheel on my lathe. I see plenty of shop towels a,d a vacuum.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 4, 2021)

That looks really good Jeff!


----------



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> That looks really good Jeff!


Thanks David.
Someone challenged me (Mr. Cadillac man) to add a brake. it was a fun project. I've never turned a press fit to the bearings, first time to single point thread 3/4" UNC.
The oil filled bronze bushings rub against a piece of 1045 I ground on the SG.
The shaft is 4140. That was easy to cut but the machine finish is not what I had hoped for.
I'll take a pic when I put it to use on the SG.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 4, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Thanks David.
> Someone challenged me (Mr. Cadillac man) to add a brake. it was a fun project. I've never turned a press fit to the bearings, first time to single point thread 3/4" UNC.
> The oil filled bronze bushings rub against a piece of 1045 I ground on the SG.
> The shaft is 4140. That was easy to cut but the machine finish is not what I had hoped for.
> I'll take a pic when I put it to use on the SG.


I was just going to ask how you are going to set that up on the SG.  Will be watching closely.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 6, 2021)

I think it will do the job.
I just finished. This weekend I’ll dress the grinding whee, mount the 7” diamond and brake dress it.
The drag works well.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 7, 2021)

That looks factory made Jeff!


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 7, 2021)

So, how does this work?  You are using this to dress your SG wheel?  You mention diamond, so I am assuming that you are mounting some sort of diamond wheel to this fixture instead of the vitreous wheel that you currently have mounted...


----------



## Janderso (Jan 7, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> That looks factory made Jeff!


Well, don't look too close.
Thanks David.
I don't know of any other method of dressing these diamond wheels. The Shars CBN and diamond wheels are very robust but they need to be trued and dressed to get good results IMHO. Other brands run into hundreds of dollars where the Shars are less than $100.
Solid Rock uses a burnishing method. He plunges down on carbon steel as I recall. he uses the white stick to cut away the bond and keeps working the wheel until the facets are cleaned up and the wheel is flat. There is a lot to it.. see below
I originally bought the 7" diamond wheel to make precision ground flat stones. I have successfully made a few sets.
I was taught by Bob Korves. Now I know why he insisted on plunging down and not running across the stone. It will cut a bevel in the diamond composition.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 7, 2021)

7milesup said:


> So, how does this work?  You are using this to dress your SG wheel?  You mention diamond, so I am assuming that you are mounting some sort of diamond wheel to this fixture instead of the vitreous wheel that you currently have mounted...


It's only for diamond-CBN wheels. I didn't have a chance to mount the diamond wheel last night.
If you have time and are interested, watch the Solid Rock machine videos.
Now this guy knows grinding!!


----------



## Janderso (Jan 7, 2021)

Oh my God.
What a difference!
I mounted this new Norton ceramic wheel. I dressed it as always expecting to take off .020” or so.
It took .005” to clean off the pencil marks.
I then tested a piece of A2 hardened with .002”, then .0005” and a clean up pass.
Best results to date on the 618 B&S Micromaster.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 7, 2021)

I just realized, this is probably not the best thread to show off this wheel.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 9, 2021)

I dressed the diamond wheel this morning after I dressed the 3” grinding wheel.
It worked well.
I made a test cut into some flat bar to verify all was right with the world.
I kissed the plate. The pattern was full from side to side and there was no voids on the wheel.
It appears my efforts have paid off.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 11, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I dressed the diamond wheel this morning after I dressed the 3” grinding wheel.
> It worked well.
> I made a test cut into some flat bar to verify all was right with the world.
> I kissed the plate. The pattern was full from side to side and there was no voids on the wheel.
> It appears my efforts have paid off.


Mebbe I should send my stones back for a re-do!  Via pony express! 

Nice work!


----------



## Janderso (Jan 12, 2021)

I wouldn't mind but I don't think it would make a difference.
Aren't those stones cool??
Have you used them on your ways? Every ding will have a shiny ring. Kind of like a golf divot on a green.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 12, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I wouldn't mind but I don't think it would make a difference.
> Aren't those stones cool??
> Have you used them on your ways? Every ding will have a shiny ring. Kind of like a golf divot on a green.


Jeff,
I was kidding--they work great as-is.  I've used them on lots of stuff--in fact I find myself working along and then realizing "I should stone this" and sure enough there are some nibs I can feel sticking up.

Nice work on the brake!  I can see lots of grinding in your future!


----------



## Janderso (Jan 12, 2021)

These diamond wheels are so darn tough. It takes a lot of work to dress them.
If you look at the pic of the dressed diamond wheel after I used my ghetto brake dress on it, it's round and flat.
These things out of the box are not even close. The first time I used it I noticed these facets (1/2" long flat spots) around the wheel.
I thought, how the heck am I going to get those out of there?
If you use the power feed on the precision stones you will develop a bevel just like you would on a regular grinding wheel.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 14, 2021)

I just received a 7" X 1/4" CBN wheel from Shars. They were on Back order.
I've been lead to believe the CBN material is harder than the diamond?
We'll see how round this one is.
I think it was $69.

This one from MSC is $484.
For a hobby guy. Shars products have done the job so far. I know there is a quality difference between a sub $50 and a >$450 wheel.
My eyes are wide open.


			https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/73551244


----------

